# Hud



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

When I was in my RRP class the other week there were several contractors talking about working on HUD houses. I know what HUD houses are, but what was wondering about this market? Can someone shed some light?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Last time I dealt with a HUD home, we used a pressure washer on the INSIDE. Nuff said...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> When I was in my RRP class the other week there were several contractors talking about working on HUD houses. I know what HUD houses are, but what was wondering about this market? Can someone shed some light?


I am surprised eight hours has gone by with but one response. I have no experience myself so the light I shed will be about half a watt - kinda like me, dull.

The people at my course who did HUD housing were talking about more red tape and more stringent compliance to more rules. From my understanding this is something that you want to be fully educated about and with eyes wide open.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not sure what Ryan is after here? HUD requirements for safety and lead are different, see here. But as far as the market? I don't know?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I wrote a very short article on HUD and LSHR, shown here http://blog.sls-construction.com/2010/rrp-updates-home-insurance-lshr

HUD actually covers many different areas and they have many different requirements depending on if they are give a remodel loan ... mortgage ... or actually own the home (foreclosure).

Where EPA uses the RRP, HUD uses the LSHR.

You were trained/certified to do LSHR and can do remodeling/painting on their homes, but not the abatement part. However you have to follow their rules, which are 90% the same. The 10% can add cost.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

By what they were saying, I took it as they were doing renovation work to these houses (not just painting). What I'm asking is, are you working for HO or HUD, how do you get these jobs, can it be profitable, is it more trouble than its worth, what kinda credentials are needed, etc?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Last time I dealt with a HUD home, we used a pressure washer on the INSIDE. Nuff said...


If only you shot videos then. :jester: I would of loved to of seen that.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Closest I ever came to doing a HUD house was ins. resto work on some city/county scattered site housing. A perfectly good waste of a home and yard IMO. The type of jobs where you tossed your clothes in the trash at the end of the day and stood in the shower for 60 minutes. Not saying they're all like that, but the last couple of calls I got from ins. co's on these I "wasn't able to fit it in my schedule".


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a 55 page thread on it here!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

RCP said:


> There is a 55 page thread on it here!



Thanks


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Okay I had to Google what a HUD was, never heard of it at this end of the planet. I now want one!


----------

